# Tube scarf



## Paulfromitaly

Ciao,

Come si chiama in italiano una "tube scarf"? 
E' da anni che le vedo e le chiamo tube scarf ma mi rendo ora conto che non saprei come tradurlo..
Grazie


----------



## Mary49

Ciao Paul,
io le chiamo "sciarpe ad anello".


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Mary49 said:


> Ciao Paul,
> io le chiamo "sciarpe ad anello".


Grazie.
Intendi che TU le chiami così ma non esiste un equivalente italiano che usano tutti? La marca X potrebbe chiamarle così e la marca Y in un altro modo?


----------



## Necsus

_Scaldacollo_, suppongo. 
Anche se mancherebbero il contesto, la frase intera e il tentativo di traduzione.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Necsus said:


> la frase intera


Se mi trovi una frase intera in un catalogo, ti offro una cena 
Grazie


----------



## Mary49

Concordo con Necsus su scaldacollo, ma dato che possono essere di tessuti diversi, farei la differenza: sciarpe ad anello se in tessuto leggero ed eleganti, scaldacollo se in maglia di lana o sportive.


Paulfromitaly said:


> Intendi che TU le chiami così ma non esiste un equivalente italiano che usano tutti? La marca X potrebbe chiamarle così e la marca Y in un altro modo?


Non sono IO che le chiamo così, si chiamano così, siano esse di qualsiasi marca: scaldacollo - Cerca con Google


----------



## Necsus

Paulfromitaly said:


> Se mi trovi una frase intera in un catalogo, ti offro una cena


Dal primo risultato del link dato precedentemente: "Solo da d*******n trovi una vasta gamma di scaldacollo di tutti i colori, dimensioni e materiali. Scopri le numerose offerte."
Scegli tu il ristorante.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Necsus said:


> Dal primo risultato del link dato precedentemente: "Solo da d*******n trovi una vasta gamma di scaldacollo di tutti i colori, dimensioni e materiali. Scopri le numerose offerte."
> Scegli tu il ristorante.


Nel MIO catalogo, in inglese, non ci sono frasi 



Mary49 said:


> Concordo con Necsus su scaldacollo, ma dato che possono essere di tessuti diversi, farei la differenza: sciarpe ad anello se in tessuto leggero ed eleganti, scaldacollo se in maglia di lana o sportive.


Grazie, ho capito cosa intendi.
In effetti la voce del catalogo non ha nemmeno un'immagine, è semplicemente un elenco di capi d'abbigliamento, quindi il tessuto potrebbe essere uno qualsiasi si quelli.


----------



## Necsus

Dai, va bene anche una pizzeria. 
Tube scarf: "Find great deals on eBay for Tube Scarf in Latest Scarves and Wraps for Women. Shop with confidence."


----------



## london calling

Io che sferruzzo parecchio conosco queste sciarpe e come 'scaldacollo'  e come 'sciarpe ad anello' (ne ho fatte diverse per amici e parenti negli ultimi due o tre anni. 

Per esempio ho fatto questa sciarpa ad anello con la tecnica dell' _arm knitting_ l'inverno scorso:





Ma si chiamano anche scaldacollo....


----------



## Paulfromitaly

london calling said:


> Per esempio ho fatto questa sciarpa ad anello con la tecnica dell' _arm knitting_


Grazie.
Purtroppo senza un contesto e senza un'immagine, devo scegliere la traduzione più generica.


----------



## london calling

Ma non c'è una 'traduzione generica', questo volevo dire. Nel mondo dei lavori a maglia i due termini sono sinonimi oramai, per cui puoi usare o l'uno o l'altro termine. 

A parte il fatto che anche in inglese li sentirai chiamare 'neck-warmer', oppure 'snood', che sono quelli che puoi portare anche così:






Oppure 'cowl scarf':


----------



## Tellure

Se può essere utile, per quel che mi riguarda, il termine che sento usare è "scaldacollo". "Sciarpa ad anello" non mi è familiare, devo dire. Ma questo non vuol dire molto.


----------



## johngiovanni

"Sciarpa a tubo" gives nearly 7,000 results.  Some of the pictures show a continuous "hoop" and others a more or less cylindrical form with two ends.

It seems that some, but not all, examples of "sciarpa a tubo" can also be described as sciarpe "ad anello", so "sciarpa ad anello" would not seem "la traduzione più generica".

"Sciarpa tubolare" gives 145,000 results, but many of these are rather "flat" tubes when worn (like the AC Roma scarf I received as a gift).

So, as there is no illustration in Paul's catalogue, my suggestion is  "sciarpa a tubo" for "tube scarf" (approx 80,000 results in English) and "sciarpa tubolare" for "tubular scarf"  (296,000 results in English).


----------



## rrose17

In English I know these scarves, particularly if a little longer as infinity scarves and I see "sciarpa infinità" is also most definitely used.


----------



## johngiovanni

Ciao, Rrose.  A few of the "sciarpa a tubo" in the search results were also described as "sciarpa infinità" - obviously they were ones which were not roughly cylindrical with two ends.  There also some examples of "sciarpa a tubo circolare".

I see that a  "tube skirt" is a "gonna a tubo", and a "tube dress" is a "vestito / abito a tubo."
A "tube bracelet" is a "bracciale(tto) a tubo".

@Paul - Can I claim a small bowl of olives?
"Questa sciarpa a tubo viene con tecnologia XY integrata per mantenere il calore in tutte le avverse condizioni atmosferiche invernali."
"Comunque si usi la sciarpa a tubo di maglia della linea X, che sia a doppio strato, avvolta a mezzo giro o avvolta a un solo lato, mantiene sempre caldo."


----------



## bibiga

La traduzione migliore, a mio avviso, è scaldacollo. Non essendoci appunto una foto o un contesto, bisogna optare per l'opzione più generica.


----------



## johngiovanni

I don't understand, bibiga, how "scaldacollo" can be more generic than "sciarpa a tubo" for "tube scarf".


----------



## bibiga

johngiovanni said:


> "scaldacollo"


Because scaldacollo is the name for any kind of scarf really...whereas tube scarf is more specific..


----------



## johngiovanni

Ciao, Bibiga.  I said "generic..._for_ _'tube scarf'_.  The generic word for "scarf" is..."scarf".


----------



## bibiga

Ciao JG...scaldacollo is a generic word for scarf...


----------



## Holymaloney

johngiovanni said:


> Ciao, Bibiga.  I said "generic..._for_ _'tube scarf'_.  The generic word for "scarf" is..."scarf".


Exactly 
a * scaldacollo * - at least in my experience - is a neck warmer that you slip over your head and which fits snugly around your neck. I've always seen them in sports shops (Decath*** for example) and they are especially used by trekkers, motor cyclists and skiers (I had loads of them in my motor cycling days )


----------



## bibiga

Holymaloney said:


> a * scaldacollo * - at least in my experience - is a neck warmer that you slip over your head and which fits snugly around your neck.


True. It is literally a neck warmer. And a scarf has loose ends. But still..
I think a tube scarf can be translated as scaldacollo because it resembles one and has no loose ends..appunto!!


----------



## london calling

bibiga said:


> True. It is literally* a neck warmer.* And a scarf has loose ends. But still..
> I think a tube scarf can be translated as *scaldacollo* because it resembles one and has no loose ends..appunto!!


Which is what I have been saying for the last....how many posts?


----------



## johngiovanni

But so many "tube scarfs / scarves" _do_ have "loose ends", and are not "sciarpe ad anello".  It is _literally_ a tube scarf and not _literall_y a neck warmer.(At this point, I think I just give up).

The OP had almost no context - to be fair, it was just an item in a list - , there was no attempt at translation, and the illustration was not an actual illustration from the catalogue. The illustration in the OP is irrelevant.

Would we have got away with that?


----------



## bibiga

johngiovanni said:


> Would we have got away with that?


Yes! Strangely enough Paul hasn't offered us enough context!!


----------



## pacman10

When used in cold weather for cycling like this it's called a *scaldanaso a tubo 
 *.


----------



## dona83

I have never heard of 'sciarpa ad anello' but maybe this is used in other areas in Italy.
I would either call it a 'scaldacollo' if it's a sporty version, most of the time made of fleece, or a 'collo' if it's a knitted scarf.


----------



## giginho

pacman10 said:


> When used in cold weather for cycling like this it's called a *scaldanaso a tubo
> View attachment 24089 *.



That's a passamontagna especially used during a rapina


----------



## pacman10

It looks like a passamontagna but it's a simple "tubie", i.e. a simple polyester stretch-fabric tube which can be worn in all sorts of configurations (just around the neck or as a pirate cap or a bandanna or...or...). In this case the bottom is simply pulled up over the nose. You're right. It would also be useful for a robbery (but I usually use a stocking mask when committing a robbery). What's the word for a *stocking mask* in Italian ?


----------



## london calling

dona83 said:


> I have never heard of 'sciarpa ad anello' but maybe this is used in other areas in Italy.
> I would either call it a 'scaldacollo' if it's a sporty version, most of the time made of fleece, or a 'collo' if it's a knitted scarf.


It's used everywhere in Italy. Uno su tutti, I quote:  

*Sciarpa ad anello: un accessorio per tutti*
La sciarpa ad anello è un tipo di sciarpa lavorata senza interruzioni che s’indossa appoggiandola sulle spalle con uno o più giri, di modo da cingere il collo morbidamente e incorniciare il volto.

Un paio di immagini dal sito:


----------



## pacman10

I've just seen one of these tubies in a store in Switzerland. A simple stretch-polyester tube 30 cm long like the one shown by Paul at the beginning of this thread, offered in a variety of colours and patterns, can be rolled/folded to be worn in a dozen different styles and ways (round the throat, as a hat or balaclava, as a bandana, etc), very inexpensive (approx. 3 €€). Called in Italian a *bandana multifunzionale* on the label.


----------

